# Kingisher



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

My second passion, birdwatching and especially catching a glimpse of the kingfisher. Here he is taking in the sun between snacks.







Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love the perspective of this


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Kingfisher*

*Meli*Thanks for your kind comment. However I have made a few changes since I last posted this. See what you think.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

she's so pretty you really managed to bring the colors out well done!!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Kingfisher 02.11.16*

Thank you Meli I am pleased you like it. I appreciate you taking the time to comment. Just to let you know she is an he. He has a full black bill and she has a flash of red on the underside of her bill. I may paint her next.
Many thanks,
Steve.


----------

